# I



## Barney11 (2 mo ago)

I


----------



## BeyondRepair007 (Nov 4, 2021)

Barney11 said:


> Hi. Hoping for some sound advice. I am in a long term relationship and we have a daughter. We haven’t had sex for about 10 years now - she said she didn’t enjoy it after our daughter was born.
> About 7 years ago she broke my heart by telling me she loved me as our child’s father but not in any other way. 5 years ago I suspected she was cheating on me with a work colleague (secret texts, putting her phone down when I was around and a lot of interest in her work colleague, which made me uncomfortable) I know I shouldn’t have but I looked on her phone and saw explicit texts from him. I confronted her and she said there was a one off fumble which she regretted but they hadn’t had sex. I also confronted him - he denied any contact initially but eventually said they just kissed. I also found a used pregnancy test hidden in the cupboard.
> It was hard but we moved on and I had forgiven.
> Roll on to now and her mother is elderly and she spends a lot of time at her house. Anyway, she never seems to be home and the alarm bells started ringing again for a number of reasons. I know I shouldn’t but she left her handbag downstairs when she went to bed and I have found another used pregnancy test in her handbag. To say I’m devastated is an understatement. I still love her to bits and will be heartbroken if we split up but if she is sleeping with someone else then I just don’t want to be with her.
> ...


@Barney11 I’m really sorry you’re here with this issue.

Brace yourself.

Not a single person here is going to tell you to stay with your wife. She is a cheating liar and has been for the bulk of the last 10 years. You know this already. You stopped having sex, but she never did.

There is no need to gather any evidence or even confront her. You already know the truth and so does she. This isn’t a court of law, this is just you. How much convincing do you need. Gather your man-parts, go to a lawyer, and take his advice on the best way to divorce her.

You know if she’s testing for pregnancy what that means. It just isn’t with you.

Don‘t leave your home, talk to a lawyer first. Do it Monday. Anything else you do is guaranteed to bring you more pain and heartbreak.


----------



## oldshirt (Apr 1, 2017)

She hasn’t had sex with you in 10 years so why haven’t you moved on like 9 1/2 years ago?

Your relationship died a long time ago, you’ve just been living with its corpse in the house like Norman Bates’ mother.

Give it a funeral and proper burial (ie divorce) and move on with your life with someone who actually wants to be with you.


----------



## frenchpaddy (May 31, 2021)

oldshirt said:


> She hasn’t had sex with you in 10 years so why haven’t you moved on like 9 1/2 years ago?


agreed the cheating is the smallest part of your troubles, she told you she likes you as father to the kid and that is all bye bye that day


----------



## Openminded (Feb 21, 2013)

There won’t be any relieving your fears — they’re justified. Confront her.


----------



## oldshirt (Apr 1, 2017)

As crappy as this is, I’m not really sure we can truly classify this as sexual infidelity. 

She told him 10 years ago she don’t want to have sex with him and hasn’t touched him since. 

She’s not really cheating, she’s moving on with her own life.

He’s been living in a dream world. He just thinks they have a relationship.


----------



## oldshirt (Apr 1, 2017)

oldshirt said:


> He’s been living in a dream world. He just thinks they have a marriage.


Now she has certainly allowed him to keep thinking they are a couple so he keeps paying for things and is in the home to help take care of the child, but this arrangement as an intimate relationship has been over for a long long time and he has been asleep at switch and kept his head in the sand.


----------



## sideways (Apr 12, 2016)

Barney11 said:


> Hi. Hoping for some sound advice. I am in a long term relationship and we have a daughter. We haven’t had sex for about 10 years now - she said she didn’t enjoy it after our daughter was born.
> About 7 years ago she broke my heart by telling me she loved me as our child’s father but not in any other way. 5 years ago I suspected she was cheating on me with a work colleague (secret texts, putting her phone down when I was around and a lot of interest in her work colleague, which made me uncomfortable) I know I shouldn’t have but I looked on her phone and saw explicit texts from him. I confronted her and she said there was a one off fumble which she regretted but they hadn’t had sex. I also confronted him - he denied any contact initially but eventually said they just kissed. I also found a used pregnancy test hidden in the cupboard.
> It was hard but we moved on and I had forgiven.
> Roll on to now and her mother is elderly and she spends a lot of time at her house. Anyway, she never seems to be home and the alarm bells started ringing again for a number of reasons. I know I shouldn’t but she left her handbag downstairs when she went to bed and I have found another used pregnancy test in her handbag. To say I’m devastated is an understatement. I still love her to bits and will be heartbroken if we split up but if she is sleeping with someone else then I just don’t want to be with her.
> ...


Listen, I don't want to be mean, but "if she is sleeping with someone else"??

Seriously??

You need to hear this despite how painful it is. Your wife is and has been cheating on you for a long time. I know it sucks to hear this, but truthfully, am I telling you anything that deep down in your heart you didn't already know?

So you can continue to put your head in the sand and pretend this isn't happening or you can do something about it.

Why would you want to be with someone who has continuously looked you in the eyes and lied to you? Cheated on you? Been unfaithful to you? Has been sneaking around behind your back?

You know, life is SO short. Is this how you want to live your life??

Your wife is playing you!!
She thinks you're an idiot.
Her and this other man that she is with are laughing at you.

You can let this sham of a marriage continue OR you can finally do something about it.

You've believed her lies and have gone without sex for YEARS and all along she's been having sex with another man (or men) AND she thought she was pregnant (thus the pregnancy tests).

What do you see (and more importantly what do you think) when you look at yourself in the mirror?

Do you like what you see?

Do you like knowing that your life is one big lie??

Yes she's been lying to you for years but you know what's worst then that? You believed her lies and you LIE TO YOURSELF EVERY.SINGLE.DAY!!

You have a choice to make.
Continue the living the lie OR wake the F up and do something about it. QUIT pissing your life away with this LOSER woman!!

I know it hurts and sucks.

Ask yourself this. What's worse. Continuing on in this sham and sticking your head in the sand and living this lie every single day or having the courage to stand up for yourself and end this relationship??

Nothing about what she's doing says she loves you. Sorry my friend. I know that hurts to hear this but it's true. People who love someone do NOT do this ****!!!

I say this all the time. You can't change what you're afraid to confront. You've been afraid to confront this.

Maybe coming to TAM is the first step to confronting this?

You can get to a better place but you have to take action and do something about it.

Take the first step. You can do it!!!


----------



## ShatteredKat (Mar 23, 2016)

Well - worth repeating:



BeyondRepair007 said:


> @Barney11 I’m really sorry you’re here with this issue.
> 
> Brace yourself.
> 
> ...





oldshirt said:


> She hasn’t had sex with you in 10 years so why haven’t you moved on like 9 1/2 years ago?
> 
> Your relationship died a long time ago, you’ve just been living with its corpse in the house like Norman Bates’ mother.
> 
> Give it a funeral and proper burial (ie divorce) and move on with your life with someone who actually wants to be with you.


If you haven't traded body fluids with your spouse in 10 years - probably don't need an STD test but would get one just to be certain. Some stuff is "symptom free" or takes a long time to reveal itself.

I disagree with "love her to bits" - you love a figment of your imagination or you have blinders on.

I suggest you read the posts above a few times. Also - seriously consider getting a copy of "No More Mr. Nice Guy" and also consider getting some Individual Counseling (aks "IC")


----------



## oldshirt (Apr 1, 2017)

I had to go back and edit my posts as I was using the word ‘marriage.’

In looking back at his post, it does not appear they were ever actually married.

This may just be some chick that got knocked up and managed to keep her baby daddy around to help pay rent and expenses and help change diapers and clean baby puke while he was patiently hoping they might have sex again some day. 

This is hardly a cheating partner. This is just a single mother who’s capitalized on a simp’s delusional thinking.


----------



## oldshirt (Apr 1, 2017)

Now that think about it,, am I having some deja vu, or have we had this story here before?


----------



## frusdil (Sep 5, 2013)

IF she's sleeping with someone else?? Really??


----------



## ABHale (Jan 3, 2016)

What is it with you and other men that stay in a relationship where your partner ****s all over you? What has beaten you to the ground where you live with this situation?

Have no advice, you wouldn’t listen if I did anyway.


----------



## QuietRiot (Sep 10, 2020)

Sounds like she’s pretty sloppy about birth control. Will you be helping her raise another man’s baby too?


----------



## oldshirt (Apr 1, 2017)

QuietRiot said:


> Sounds like she’s pretty sloppy about birth control. Will you be helping her raise another man’s baby too?


As far as his head is in the sand, one has to wonder if he already is raising another man's child now.


----------



## jlg07 (Feb 24, 2017)

Barney11 said:


> . I still love her to bits and will be heartbroken if we split up but if she is sleeping with someone else then I just don’t want to be with her.


You don't love HER -- you love your image you've built up in your head about her. She is showing you who she REALLY is -- a serial cheater, and it won't get better. Think about it -- she's having bareback sex with guys -- do you REALLY want to be around that? What sort of marriage are you projecting to your kids -- certainly not a loving one, and you don't want THEM thinking what she is doing is a normal part of marriage.

So, cry, shake yourself off, and go see a lawyer ASAP. Get your financials/custody/etc. plan together with them so that YOU control your life, then have her served. She is using you as a safe home port -- NOTHING more than that.


----------



## QuietRiot (Sep 10, 2020)

oldshirt said:


> As far as his head is in the sand, one has to wonder if he already is raising another man's child now.


Ouch. Good point.


----------



## gameopoly5 (5 mo ago)

Barney11 said:


> Hi. Hoping for some sound advice. I am in a long term relationship and we have a daughter. *We haven’t had sex for about 10 years now - she said she didn’t enjoy it after our daughter was born.
> About 7 years ago she broke my heart by telling me she loved me as our child’s father but not in any other way. 5 years ago I suspected she was cheating on me with a work colleague* (secret texts, putting her phone down when I was around and a lot of interest in her work colleague, which made me uncomfortable) I know I shouldn’t have but I looked on her phone and saw explicit texts from him. I confronted her and she said there was a one off fumble which she regretted but they hadn’t had sex. I also confronted him - he denied any contact initially but eventually said they just kissed. I also found a used pregnancy test hidden in the cupboard.
> It was hard but we moved on and I had forgiven.
> Roll on to now and her mother is elderly and she spends a lot of time at her house. Anyway, *she never seems to be home and the alarm bells started ringing again for a number of reasons. I know I shouldn’t but she left her handbag downstairs when she went to bed and I have found another used pregnancy test in her handbag*. To say I’m devastated is an understatement. I still love her to bits and will be heartbroken if we split up but if she is sleeping with someone else then I just don’t want to be with her.
> ...


You type of guys make me laugh, not in a funny jokingly way, but rather how far does a wife have to go to push guys like you to visit a lawyer and start divorce proceedings?
How much more does your wife need to prove that she`s not in love with you before starting to take action? Stab you with a knife or attack with an axe?
You asked for advice. When a person is banging their head against a brick wall the only nice thing about that is when they stop.
Same old story, both with wives and husbands that are being disrespected and treated like crap by their partners, give advice and they respond with; but I love him/her.
None of us here have a magic wand and can make things alright, it has to be you who decides what is now your best way forward.
This is the reality. 
In the mean time it would be wise to visit a lawyer and obtain some legal advice.


----------



## Exit37 (3 mo ago)

OP, she is taking the pregnancy tests so she knows when she needs to break the 10 year no sex drought…. You can bet as soon as she gets the two parallel lines she will suddenly be all over you, like you are some sort of sex god. For a week or so, or however long she thinks she needs to sell that she made a “mistake” and got pregnant with your baby. Please get yourself out of this farce of a relationship. Please.


----------



## frusdil (Sep 5, 2013)

oldshirt said:


> As far as his head is in the sand, one has to wonder if he already is raising another man's child now.


Exactly. OP you need to DNA your child.


----------



## SunCMars (Feb 29, 2016)

How have you coped, not having sex with your partner, or anyone else for 10 long years?

Maybe, you have managed, but how could you expect her to stay celibate?

Are you that naive?

It sounds like you two are not officially married, is that the case?


----------



## SunCMars (Feb 29, 2016)

She should have dumped you, not cheated.

Seriously.


----------



## Young at Heart (Jan 6, 2015)

Barney11 said:


> .....*we have a daughter*.
> 
> We *haven’t had sex for about 10 years now* - she said she didn’t enjoy it after our daughter was born.
> .......7 years ago ....telling me *she loved me as our child’s father but not in any other way*.
> ...


Look at what you posted, you have answered your own question. Don't bother with a tracking device, you know what it will show. Your wife has repeatedly confirmed your fears. She is sleeping with other guys (multiple pregnancy test and the two of you have not had sex in 10 years) and you posted that you don't want to be with her. So don't be with her.

First things first, get tested for STD's Unless she has been going in for invetro fertilization treatments, the pregnancy tests are because she is most likely having unprotected sex. ....And let her know you are getting tested for STD's, let her guess why.

When I read stories like this, they scream "NICE GUY!" You really need to get a copy of Glover's book No More Mr. Nice Guy. A Nice Guy is a codependent man, who was raised by strong women (grandmother, mother, female teachers, older sisters) to seek validation from the women in his life. Glover provides insights into how this happens and how to become an integrated man who has Gotten a Life and takes pride in himself and his accomplishments and doesn't need a woman to validate him.

I also feel like some men in hopeless situations delude themselves with an illusion of reality that they want to believe. In some situations you just have to accept that actions speak far louder than words. Your wife has clearly told you that you are a good parent for her child, but you are nothing more to her in terms of marriage (although she appreciates your paycheck and babysitting your daughter while she is out playing behind your back).

Take a step back and think about the role model you are setting for your daughter. What kind of relationships will she likely have when she becomes a woman after seeing what is happening between her mother and her father? 

Don't be afraid of your wife. I would suggest you get some individual counseling after you read Glover's book NMMNG so you can get the strength to really confront your wife's behavior. You are allowing her to talk you into rug sweeping for the past 10 years. If after you confront her, I suggest that unless something unexpected happens that you divorce her or at the very least file for an official temporary separation. I bet you won't miss her that much, however, you need to emotionally heal before you start to date again.

Good luck.

Next,


----------



## Jimi007 (6 mo ago)

SMFH.....Yes she is cheating 😒


----------



## Mr.Married (Feb 21, 2018)

She has demonstrated she isn’t interested in you for 10 years.

She directly told you to your face she wasn’t interested in you 7 years ago

She moved on to another man 5 years ago

She has moved on to a different another man now.

At some point you will have to accept the fact that it is you who won’t get the hint.


Once ….. shame on her (reconcile/divorce)
Twice …. shame on you (divorce)
Third …… you are practically asking for it

Dude …… seriously look in the mirror

It absolutely sucks hard but you need to recognize your own accountability for staying with her. Yes it’s nasty she is using/cheating on you ….. but you are allowing it.


----------



## D0nnivain (Mar 13, 2021)

Just break up with her. You have been in a loveless relationship for 70% of the time you have been together. 

If you do DNA your child & it turns out you are not the bio father, where does that leave the child you love & have raised?


----------



## oldshirt (Apr 1, 2017)

SunCMars said:


> She should have dumped you, not cheated.
> 
> Seriously.


She did dump him when she said she no longer wanted to have sex with him and gave him the ILYBNILWY many years ago, he just didn’t get the message. 

Now did she take advantage of his delusions and his simpness so she could have someone paying bills and helping raise the child? She sure did!! I’m not saying her hands are completely clean. 

But she declared her sexual emancipation a decade ago.


----------



## BoSlander (6 mo ago)

Barney11 said:


> [...]but they hadn’t had sex.[...]












Ok, 1 + 1 = 2.

You two are not having sex but... she's having an EA with someone else and tells you that she doesn't see you as a lover.

Do you understand what is going on? She's having lots of sex with the guy and she does NOT want to have sex with you because she does not want to cheat on him *WITH YOU*, the husband.


----------



## BoSlander (6 mo ago)

oldshirt said:


> She did dump him when she said she no longer wanted to have sex with him and gave him the ILYBNILWY many years ago, he just didn’t get the message.[...]


That's not how adults communicate.


----------



## moon7 (May 5, 2013)

Barney11 said:


> Hi. Hoping for some sound advice. I am in a long term relationship and we have a daughter. We haven’t had sex for about 10 years now - she said she didn’t enjoy it after our daughter was born.
> About 7 years ago she broke my heart by telling me she loved me as our child’s father but not in any other way. 5 years ago I suspected she was cheating on me with a work colleague (secret texts, putting her phone down when I was around and a lot of interest in her work colleague, which made me uncomfortable) I know I shouldn’t have but I looked on her phone and saw explicit texts from him. I confronted her and she said there was a one off fumble which she regretted but they hadn’t had sex. I also confronted him - he denied any contact initially but eventually said they just kissed. I also found a used pregnancy test hidden in the cupboard.
> It was hard but we moved on and I had forgiven.
> Roll on to now and her mother is elderly and she spends a lot of time at her house. Anyway, she never seems to be home and the alarm bells started ringing again for a number of reasons. I know I shouldn’t but she left her handbag downstairs when she went to bed and I have found another used pregnancy test in her handbag. To say I’m devastated is an understatement. I still love her to bits and will be heartbroken if we split up but if she is sleeping with someone else then I just don’t want to be with her.
> ...


So it seems she has been cheating for years and years 😔

Im so sorry, sweetheart, but you have been deep in denial land for a long enough.

DNA test your kid, just to be sure. Who knows how long and with how many she cheated yet. Who says it only started after your child.


----------



## moon7 (May 5, 2013)

BoSlander said:


> That's not how adults communicate.


Maybe thats how narcissists comunicate?

Or liars, or cheaters, or cake eaters, or whatever you wanna name it.

A person whose most close relationship is built in his/her own lies seems like a very narcissist person to me.


----------



## oldshirt (Apr 1, 2017)

BoSlander said:


> That's not how adults communicate.


Communication is a two way street. people not only have to be clear and meaningful in what they say, but the other is also responsible for doing their due diligence in understanding the other's meaning and seeking clarification if they are not clear on what the other means. 

If she gave him the ILYBNILWY on Sunday evening and then signed up for Tinder and started hooking up with guys on Monday, I would say she's a skank. 

But this was TEN YEARS. 

He completely had his head in the sand and was asleep at the switch. 

After ten years, what part of "I'don't want to have sex with you and I am not in love with you" did he not understand? 

Did she use and exploit his beta and simpness and allow him to continue to think that they had an actual relationship to keep him paying rent and utilities and help raise the child? Yes she did. 

But he was irresponsible and negligent in addressing his own needs and as his own relationship parameters and was delusional in thinking they had bona fide relationship.


----------



## oldshirt (Apr 1, 2017)

He used to the term, "long term relationship" so I am taking that as they are not married.

This is not even a husband and wife. 

This is a single mother that got knocked up and has a beta simp that she is not attracted to that helps with the rent, utilities and childcare who thinks that they are a real couple.


----------



## asc1226 (Nov 16, 2021)

Confront if you want. Without hard evidence she’ll deny, lie and gaslight. You can play detective for a few weeks or months but unless you really feel you need proof to properly move on I wouldn’t bother. 

You know she’s cheating. You know she’s abused you for 10 years. Unless infidelity affects settlement just file.


----------



## AVR1962 (May 30, 2012)

I get the impression that you might be her bread and butter (financial support) and as long as you play her game she is going to do 'her thing." I think it is time for you to call the shots here and tell this woman that the two of you are done, that you do not want to be her "friend". Make a plan to move out, have the child tested to verify if she is yours and move on. You do not even need to know if she has been cheating, cheaters lie. You have seen and experienced enough to know this is going nowhere.


----------



## CallingDrLove (9 mo ago)

You aren’t even married and haven’t had sex for 10 years? Why weren’t you gone 9 years and 11 months ago? Have you been celibate this whole time?


----------



## Tdbo (Sep 8, 2019)

Get rid of the parasite.
Have your alleged daughter DNA tested.
Odds are she is not yours.
Should she be, get legal representation to protect you and your daughter.
IF not, get representation for you.
Take some pride in yourself and get your s**t sorted, and get on with your life.


----------



## *Deidre* (Feb 7, 2016)

Why did you stay after she told you 7 years ago that she didn’t love you?


----------



## TRy (Sep 14, 2011)

Look at what was said in the opening post:
“I am in a long term relationship and we have a daughter.” - *Not married, just an undefined relationship.*

“We haven’t had sex for about 10 years now - she said she didn’t enjoy it after our daughter was born.
About 7 years ago she broke my heart by telling me she loved me as our child’s father but not in any other way.” *- The un-married relationship is clearly defined as a non-sexual and non-romantic relationship where your relationship is exclusively tied to you raising a child that may or may not be yours. *

To call her romantic relationships with other men cheating would require that she made promises that she broke. Since no such promises appear to have been made by her, cheating cannot have occurred.

The only thing to do now is to DNA the child to determine if she can cut off visitation rights if she finds someone else that she does love and wants to live with.


----------



## TinyTbone (6 mo ago)

Brother you reap what you sew! I've got my own problems with my marriage, just Jesus H Christ!!!!!!
How on this earth can you claim to be a MAN, yet allow this? You seriously need to see a solicitor and a very, very good shrink my man, you, your past and her have done a heck of a number on your mind!
Sorry bud, that's the truth! Find out what your legal rights are concerning your daughter, if she's actually yours, seperate and live a real life!


----------



## bygone (11 mo ago)

I would like to think that you are not real and that this article is an attempt at writing.

If your wife cheats, will you divorce? it's a very drastic decision why would a woman who you haven't had sex with for 10 years and you know has messages with other people cheat on you?

Don't look your wife's phone.

this is very bad behavior

go on with your life

I don't want you to have to divorce


----------



## oldshirt (Apr 1, 2017)

bygone said:


> I would like to think that you are not real and that this article is an attempt at writing.
> 
> If your wife cheats, will you divorce? it's a very drastic decision why would a woman who you haven't had sex with for 10 years and you know has messages with other people cheat on you?
> 
> ...


They're not even married.


----------



## ABHale (Jan 3, 2016)

Mr.Married said:


> She has demonstrated she isn’t interested in you for 10 years.
> 
> She directly told you to your face she wasn’t interested in you 7 years ago
> 
> ...


This!!!!!


----------



## BigDaddyNY (May 19, 2021)

Barney11 said:


> Hi. Hoping for some sound advice. I am in a long term relationship and we have a daughter. We haven’t had sex for about 10 years now - she said she didn’t enjoy it after our daughter was born.
> About 7 years ago she broke my heart by telling me she loved me as our child’s father but not in any other way. 5 years ago I suspected she was cheating on me with a work colleague (secret texts, putting her phone down when I was around and a lot of interest in her work colleague, which made me uncomfortable) I know I shouldn’t have but I looked on her phone and saw explicit texts from him. I confronted her and she said there was a one off fumble which she regretted but they hadn’t had sex. I also confronted him - he denied any contact initially but eventually said they just kissed. I also found a used pregnancy test hidden in the cupboard.
> It was hard but we moved on and I had forgiven.
> Roll on to now and her mother is elderly and she spends a lot of time at her house. Anyway, she never seems to be home and the alarm bells started ringing again for a number of reasons. I know I shouldn’t but she left her handbag downstairs when she went to bed and I have found another used pregnancy test in her handbag. To say I’m devastated is an understatement. I still love her to bits and will be heartbroken if we split up but if she is sleeping with someone else then I just don’t want to be with her.
> ...


Of course she is sleeping with someone else. You've know that for 5 years, you just didn't want to admit it to yourself, so you stuck you head in the sand. She has moved on from this marriage a long time ago. If you don't want a wife that sleeps with other men and has said she no long loves you, then take the appropriate steps to divorce. Start with a lawyer.


----------



## Tested_by_stress (Apr 1, 2021)

Face it Barney11, you're in your tenth year of being a cuckold. High time you did something about it. That is unless you happen to enjoy your role in her life. If that's the case....have at it!


----------



## ElOtro (Apr 4, 2021)

bygone said:


> I would like to think that you are not real and that this article is an attempt at writing.
> 
> If your wife cheats, will you divorce? it's a very drastic decision why would a woman who you haven't had sex with for 10 years and you know has messages with other people cheat on you?
> 
> ...


"I don't want you to have to divorce"
But may be it´s a blessing for him.
And then, yes it would make sense the "go on with your life".
Staying in some conditions certainly is a "very bad behavior"


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

@Barney11 Using a tracking device is probably illegal in the UK Is tracking your spouse or child legal in the UK? | GPS

Married or not I suggest you seek legal advice so you can find out what your rights are.


----------



## Mr.Married (Feb 21, 2018)

Elvis has left the building folks ….. the sand is warmer


----------



## ABHale (Jan 3, 2016)

Does it really matter if she is cheating or not?

You have proven that you won’t do anything about it. So just sit back and except what she is doing.

I also suggest get STD test done just to make sure she hasn’t given you a gift.

Other then that you might try and find a girlfriend seeing how your wife has had an open marriage with you from the start.


----------



## ArthurGPym (Jun 28, 2021)

Hire the meanest solicitor you can find who specializes in adultery and child custody. As a British male you are at a disadvantage in your country simply by having a penis. British law is stacked against you in favor of your wife. The only chance you have to be a dad to your child and not spend the rest of your life living under a bridge in a tent is to discredit her in every way you can. You need to forgo the stiff upper lip and get mean.


----------

